# لماذا شكل الصمامات ما يتغير



## محمد ابو ريم (19 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
من المعلوم أن الطاقة الحراريه في محرك الإحتراق الداخلي تضيع في تشغيل صمامات السحب والعادم 
بنسبه كبيره وذالك بسبب السست 
وإذا كان المحرك ذو صمامين للإسطوانه يكون الفقد أقل من أربع صمامات
ولكن في المقابل تقل كفاءة الإمتلاء بعد سرعة معينه لمحرك الصمامين لذا نجد صاحب الأربع صمامات
يمتاز بالقوه وزيادة في القدره
هنا لماذا لا يأخذ الصمام شكل بيضاوي ليغطي مساحة صمامين وسسته واحده وتزيد بذالك كفاءة الإمتلاء وتقل الخساره في فتح الكام للسست ؟
أتوقع الإجابه بتكون صعوبة الصيانه وعدم إستحمال الراس للطرق بهذا الشكل 
لكن لو كانت نقاط التلامس بين الصمام والرأس بشكل متساوي لكل أجزاءه مع إستخدام معدن ذو كفاءه اعلى أتوقع تنحل المشكله


----------



## محمد ابو ريم (21 أبريل 2010)

ابغى جواب


----------



## م. علي الجدعي (22 أبريل 2010)

اخي العزيز ابو ريم ان شاء الله يكون جوابي شافي بالنسبه لك 

اولا : صعب جدا جعل الصمام بيضاوي وذلك لصعوبة تبريد جميع اطرافه بشكل جيد ومتساوي .

ثانيا : الشكل البيضاوي راح يكون شكله غير متساوي السماكه مما يؤثر على شكل تدوير الغازات داخل غرفة الاحتراق لانه شكله والسماكات غير متساوي .
.
ثالثا : المشكله الميكانيكيه وهو الشكل البيضاوي ممكن يدور داخل الاسطوانه لاي سبب مما يجعله لا يغلق بشكل جيد ... وهذي المشكله لو فرضنا حلها بوضع دليل بداخل الدليل لعدم دوران الصمام البيضاوي ... تبقا عندنا المشكله الاولى والثانيه حاليا 

حاليا لا يحضرني من مشاكل ولكن هالكلام من واقع دراستي للهندسه وتخصصي في هندسه ميكانيكا السيارات  
وان شاء الله قدرت اوضح بعض النقاط اللى تهم 

وانا مثلك نحتاج آراء الاخرين ... للوصول الى موضوع جيد​


----------



## محمد ابو ريم (23 أبريل 2010)

^^^
شكرا لك على التجاوب ويعطيك ألف عافيه
بخصوص النقطه الأولى ما عندي علم فيها ويفترض أقبلها إلى أن يثبت خلافها
أما النقطه الثانيه ما أتوقع تدوير الغازات بهذه الصعوبه لأن بعض المحركات تجي اثنين مثل أغلب المحركات وثلاث مثل بعض محركات مرسيدس وأربع أغلب السيارات وخمس مثل أودي وفيراري
يعني تدوير الغازات ممكن التحكم به بشكل راس البستم أو راس السلندر وهذا كله في شوط الإنضغاط
أما النقطه الثالثه إنت جاوبت عليها
تحياتي لك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (25 أبريل 2010)

اخي العزيز محمد ابو ريم انت تعلم جيدآ ان الصمامات عندما تعمل تدور حول نفسها لغرض التوزيع الحراري للتخلص من الحرارة وكذلك لعملية التطابق بشكل سليم بين الصمام وقاعدة لضمان الاغلاق التام لمنع تسرب الضغط 0
فعلية من الصعوبة ان يكون الصمام بيضوي 0تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمد ابو ريم (25 أبريل 2010)

^^^
منور ياطارق حسن ربي يسعدك
بخصوص دوران الصمام وإحكام إنغلاقه محلوله بتصميم شكل الدليل وعمود الصمام بكل غير دائري مثلا يكون سداسي أو بيضاوي 
أما التوزيع الحراري هذا شيء جديد علي 
لأني كنت أفكر دوران الصمام بسبب دوران تكياته اللي السست أثناء إنضغاطها تدور قليلا وتدور معها التكايه
وما تلحق تدورها عكس الإتجاه أثناء رجوعها لضعف التلامس بين السسته والتكايه (جات صدفه )
شكرا لك


----------



## م. علي الجدعي (25 أبريل 2010)

اخي العزيز ابو مريم .....
انا سابقا قلت لك لو فرضنا بيضاوي وعملنا له دليل علشان ما يدور في مكانه .... ولكن المشكله لما نبي نعمل خرط لوجه الصمام بالبيضاوي ما نقدر نخرطه على اساس بيضاوي او سداسي ... والاشكال القائمه اللى لها زوايه حاده راح تكون حوافها ضعيفه بالاغلاق .... افضل شي واسهل شي الدائري ..... مع العلم انا قلت لك لو فرضنا جدلا .... ولو فكرنا شوي راح تطلع عيوب الاشكال الاخرى كثيره ويكون افضلها الدائري ...هذا بحسب رائي 




الاخ العزيز اللى يقول ان الصمام الشكل الدائري يدور علشان يتم تبريده ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!! هذا كلام جديد بالنسبه لي ... وشنو الاساس العلمي لهذا الكلام ؟... وكم دوره يدور بالدقيقه ؟؟؟ مع آليه عمل دورانه .... وطريقة التبريد بسن النصفين كم ؟؟؟ يعني .... معلمة التبريد غير صحيحه ....... الصمام له عملية تبريد ولكن ليس كما تفضل اخي العزيز ... الصمام يصنع بالعاده من ساق مصمط .... اما الانواع الجيده والخاصه بالتبريد يكون الساق مجوف .. وبعضها يوجد بداخلها سؤال خاصه للتبريد ... ويوجد انواع منها كثيره وهي خاصه بانواع سيارات السباق ( لتكلفة انتاجها العاليه ) ...


----------



## محمد ابو ريم (25 أبريل 2010)

^^^
al7boob 

أنا أقصد شكل ساق الصمام مع الدليل يكون بشكل سداسي او حتى يكون الساق مثبت في التكايه بنهايه سداسيه والتكايه بشكل غير دائري هنا الصمام ما بيدور ومعك إذا كان قاعدة الصمام بزوايا حاده صعب إغلاقه وحتى مثل ما تفضلت ما بيعيش إلا وتتكسر أطرافه
لكن إذا كانت القاعدة بإنحناء متساوي وتوزيع سمك مناسب لمناطق الإجهاد ما أتوقع بتكون مشكله
الحين باقي عمل صيانه له وخراطته هي المحك في الموضوع مثل ما تفضلت ما أتوقع خراطته بالشكل البيضاوي مستحيله لكن صعبه جدا

أما دوران الصمام فهو صحيح يحصل راقب الفيدو

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIDGGTASelo&feature=related

لكن أتوقع ليس لها هدف لأن السسته أثناء إنضغاطها تدور قليل وتدور معها التكايه ولما ترجع تدور عكس مثل ما كانت
لكن ما تلحق تدور التكايه لضعف التلامس بينهم


----------



## commander 15 (26 أبريل 2010)

نقاش جميل جدا للإخوة المهندسين 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (4 مايو 2010)

اخي العزيز ( محمد ابو ريم )هنالك نوعبن من مدور الصمام (valve rotator) هي 0
1- يسمى الصنف المتحرر0 
2- الصنف الايجابي 0
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (29 مايو 2010)

اخي العزيز( محمد ابو ريم ) لقد تم تنزيل موضوع بأسم (مدور الصمام ) ارجو ان تبحث عنه في المنتدى وهو مسجل بأسمي يمكنك ان تطلع عليه 0
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمد ابو ريم (29 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي 
قرأت الموضوع وأقتنعت فيه 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (8 يونيو 2010)

تحية لكل الزملاء الذين أثروا الموضوع ، واضيف لما تقدم به الاخوان الكرام هذه الاضافة المتواضعة :

*1 - الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة من احتراق الوقود في محرك البترول تتوزع تقريبا كالتالي : *
*25% - 32%**الحرارة التي تتحول الي شغل (**i.h.p** ) *
* 33%- - 30%**الحرارة الفاقدة في مائع التبريد *
*25% - 28%** الحرارة المفقودة في غازات العادم *
*7 % - 10% ** الحرارة المفقودة لاسباب أخري *
*------- ------*
* 100% 100%**الطاقة الحرارية الاجمالية*

*مما سبق يتبين أن الفقد الحراري أسبابه الرئيسية : *
*الفقد في التبريد ، الفقد في غازات العادم ، ويتبق ما يتراوح بين **25% - 32%** من الطاقة الحرارية وهو الذي يتحول الي شغل ، ولا يتم الاستفادة من كل هذا الشغل كقدرة فعالة ، بل يُفقد منها ما يطلق عليه القدرة الاحتكاكية (**f.h.p**)*
*f.h.p = i.h.p – b.h.p*

*فالقدرة الاحتكاكية المفقودة ، والتي تقدر تقريبيا بحوالي **5%** هي نتيجة تشغيل الاجهزة المساعدة في السيارة ، كمولد الكهرباء ، ومضخة الماء ، ومضخة الزيت .. الخ ثم الفقد بسبب الاحتكاك بين الاجزاء المتحركة ، وأحد أهم اسباب الفقد الاحتكاكي هو الاحتكاك بين حلقات المكبس والاسطوانة ، فقد يصل في بعض الظروف الي ما قيمته **75% ** من كل الفقد الاحتكاكي ، وهو السبب في تميز المحركات ذات الشوط القصير . *
*من كل ما سبق يتبين أن الفقد نتيجة (سست الصمامات ) لا يعتبر عاملا حيويا في الفقد الحراري او الاحتكاكي .*


*2 – نحتاج في المحركات ذات السرعات العالية ، ونتيجة قلة الوقت المتاح لدخول الشحنة ، الي زيادة فتحة الدخول حيث يتم استخدام صمامين لمحدودية الحيز المتاح في رأس الاسطوانات من ناحية ، ولتقليل القصور الذاتي لكل صمام ، وتقليل درجة حرارة تشغيل الصمام ) *


*3 – اذا عرفنا أن قطر رأس الصمام تقدر تقريبا بحوالي **115%** من قطر فتحتة ، وقيمة رفع الصمام يكون قريبا من **25%** من قطر رأس الصمام ، و تكون مساحة رأس صمام الدخول حوالي **45%** من قطر الاسطوانة ، وصمام العادم حوالي **38%** من قطر الاسطوانة وذلك في المحركات التي تتراوح قطر اسطواناتها بين (** 75 mm – 200 mm)*









*فإن من **مزايا نظام وجود صمامين دخول وصمامي عادم :*
*- توفر اكبر مساحة لدخول الشحنة في حدود الفراغ المتاح لرأس الاسطوانات *
*- تكون مسافة رفع الصمام قليلة لصغر حجم الصمام ، وبالتالي فحركة الصمام في اتجاهي الصعود والهبوط تكون سريعة .*
*- تشغيل في ظروف تبريد جيدة لصغر الممر الحراري من رأس الصمام الي قاعدته *

*4 - والاصل ان يكون لكل صمام ياي واحد ، ولكن عند زيادة سرعات المحركات ولاحتياجنا الي جودة احكام غلق الصمام علي قاعدته ، وضرورة ان تكون قوة اليايات اكبر من قوي القصور الذاتي في كل السرعات يستخدم يايان للصمام ، الخارجي وآخر مساعد داخله وهو اصغر في القطر ، وتكون اتجاه اللفات متعاكسة لتقليل الذبذبات ، وكذلك عند انهيار الخارجي يقوم الداخلي بالعمل .*


----------



## محمد ابو ريم (9 يونيو 2010)

يا سلام عليك ياعاطف 
ألف شكر على مرورك العطر وإضافتك الثمينه

معك بالكلام اللي تقول ولكن فيه جزئيه ماني مقتنع فيها

وهي في بند الحراره التي تتحول إلى شغل i.h.p ) 

والقدرة الإحتكاكيه المفقوده
ادرجت أنه يفقد المحرك بعض الظروف الاحتكاك بين حلقات المكبس والاسطوانة ، فقد يصل في بعض الظروف الي ما قيمته 75% من كل الفقد الاحتكاكي ، وهو السبب في تميز المحركات ذات الشوط القصير . 

تخيل معي الحركه الإرتداديه للذراع والمكبس من أسفل لأعلى والحمل كله على السبايك الثابته والمتحركه 
والتي أرى أنها عليها الحمل الأكبر في الإحتكاك أكثر مما يكون على الشنابر 
إضافة إلى أحتكاك أعمدة الحدبات (الكامات ) على التكايات و مضخة الزيت والماء والهيدرولك والدينمو 
كلها لها فقد في الإحتكاك ما مجموعة يزيد بكثير على إحتكاك حلقات المكبس !

وأما السست والفقد فيها بتجربة أحد الأصدقاء
حصل ما مقداره 377 حصان على الكفر بعد البرمجه وكم قطعه للتزويد 
وكان يخشى من أن يلحق البستون الصمام قبل غلقه في الدورات العاليه الغير مجهز المحرك للوصول لها
وقام بتركيب السست دبل للأمان وعمل قياس على الداينو ونزلت الأحصنه الى 362 حصان 
بفارق 15 حصان رغم أن السست من نوع متوسط الشده وكان له خيارات أخرى أشد وأقوى 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (9 يونيو 2010)

> *تخيل معي الحركه الإرتداديه للذراع والمكبس من أسفل لأعلى والحمل كله على السبايك الثابته والمتحركه
> والتي أرى أنها عليها الحمل الأكبر في الإحتكاك أكثر مما يكون على الشنابر
> إضافة إلى أحتكاك أعمدة الحدبات (الكامات ) على التكايات و مضخة الزيت والماء والهيدرولك والدينمو
> كلها لها فقد في الإحتكاك ما مجموعة يزيد بكثير على إحتكاك حلقات المكبس !
> *[/color


]
أخي الفاضل الكريم 
سأعود بك الي التجربة والمشاهدة 
كلنا قد احتاج الي تغيير طقم حلقات المكبس دون تغيير سبائك الكراسي الثابتة او المتحركة ، ودون ان يخطر علي باله تغيير كراسي عمود الكامات او التوابع او عمود الكامات نفسه .
مما يشير عمليا الي ما ذكرناه .



> وأما السست والفقد فيها بتجربة أحد الأصدقاء
> حصل ما مقداره 377 حصان على الكفر بعد البرمجه وكم قطعه للتزويد
> وكان يخشى من أن يلحق البستون الصمام قبل غلقه في الدورات العاليه الغير مجهز المحرك للوصول لها
> وقام بتركيب السست دبل للأمان وعمل قياس على الداينو ونزلت الأحصنه الى 362 حصان
> بفارق 15 حصان رغم أن السست من نوع متوسط الشده وكان له خيارات أخرى أشد وأقوى



أعتقد أخي الفاضل الكريم ان السبب في خفض القدرة بهذه القيمة الكبيرة نتج عن سرعة غلق الصمامات ، والذي أدي الي عدم توفر الوقت الكافي لدخول الشحنة من ناحية ، ثم عدم خروج غازات العادم بالكامل من الاسطوانات ، فأثر أيضا بالسلب علي الشحنة الداخلة ، مما أدي الي نقص كبير في الكفاءة الحجمية .
ولم يكن ذلك الفقد بسبب قوة اليايات .
وفقك الله


----------



## محمد ابو ريم (9 يونيو 2010)

اشكر لك وقتك اخي عاطف
سرعة إهتراء حلقات المكبس مقارنة بغيرها يعود لطبيعة مكانها الميكانيكي ولا يمكن جعل سطح إحتكاكه أمتن مثل غيرها من أماكن الإحتكاك مما قد يؤدي إلى التصلب باديء الحركه ولا يدور المحرك أو يزيد الإحتكاك السلبي وبالتالي الحراره وسرعة أهتراء الإسطوانه من الداخل


اما الشق الثاني 
أفهم من كلامك ان الصمام قد يتأخر في الغلق حتى بعد إنتهاء الحدبه من عملها ؟


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (9 يونيو 2010)

> سرعة إهتراء حلقات المكبس مقارنة بغيرها يعود لطبيعة مكانها الميكانيكي ولا يمكن جعل سطح إحتكاكه أمتن مثل غيرها من أماكن الإحتكاك مما قد يؤدي إلى التصلب باديء الحركه ولا يدور المحرك أو يزيد الإحتكاك السلبي وبالتالي الحراره وسرعة أهتراء الإسطوانه من الداخل



ان سبيكة الكراسي الثابتة والمتحركة هي من مادة لدنة والمقصود منها ان تتآكل قبل ان يتآكل عمود المرفق ، ولا يخفي عليك ان اسطح الاسطوانات تصنع بنعومة عالية حتي يقل الاحتكاك الي اقصي حد ممكن ،و تكون مطلية بمادة الكروم المسامي حتي تحتفظ بقدر ما من الزيت ، فلا علاقة للتآكل في الاسطوانة والحلقات بأي عنصر سوى زيادة الاحتكاك مع ارتفاع درجات الحرارة .



> أفهم من كلامك ان الصمام قد يتأخر في الغلق حتى بعد إنتهاء الحدبه من عملها ؟



ان المسألة نسبية أخي الفاضل فاذا كان الياي ضعيف ، فسيبدأ بغلق الصمام بمجرد انتهاء الحدبة من عملها ، لكن الفرق بين الضعيف والقوى سيكون في سرعة الانفراد للياي وبالتالي غلق الصمام ، وهذه العملية تتم في سرعات عالية .
وحيث ان صاحبك كان يقوم بتعديلات ، فكان من الواجب اذا وضع يايات قوية ان يحسب شدتها وسرعة غلق الصمام ليقوم بتعديل التقسيمة بحيث يجعل صمام الدخول يفتح مبكرا حتي يعطي الشحنة الفترة الكافية للدخول ، وخاصة اذا كانت الشحنة تدخل بضغط الهواء الجوي .


----------



## محمد ابو ريم (9 يونيو 2010)

التعديلات كانت بتغيير الكام الى كام أكبر يفتح لفتره أطول سواء صمام الدخول أو الخروج
وكانت خيارات الكام متعدده لكن وقع الإختيار على كام أكبر بدرجه عن الأصلي وهناك أكبر منه
وليس منه خطر على البلوف تضرب في البستون إلا مع الدوران العالي بعد البرمجه
وأنا أتفق معك في سرعة الغلق وإنما أثرت السؤال حتى يرى الإجابه 
زادك الله علما


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (9 يونيو 2010)

حياك الله أخي الفاضل الكريم 
مما لا شك فيه أنك أدري بالتعديلات التي كنتم تقومون بها ، وزادكم الله علما وخلقا .


----------



## هشام بشير (18 مارس 2012)

عفوا وكن هناك سبب آخر ألا وهو كلما قل قطر الصمام كلما زادت سرعة دخول المخلوط وبالتالى عند عمل صمام واحد بدلا من اثنين فإن ذلك سيقلل من سرعة دخول الهواء 
وشكرا


----------

